# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi i fundit që keni parë 2012 & pershtypjet tuaja.

## PINK

Kam pare - What doesn't kill you. Me pelqeu. Ja vlen ta shohesh.

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

*Kam pa mrom 1 film "Kthesa Gabuar" më ka tromaks.
Se dija që ishte horror se sdo e kisha pa. 
Ju sygjeroj mos ta shifni se do ngeleni pa gjumë si unë mrom. lol*

----------


## PINK

Ah, harrova me ju thene (lol), kam pa dhe -Bad Teacher. Kinda funny. I kendshem.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Kam pa *THE DARK KNIGHT RISES* ..... and I liked it !! 2 thumbs up. 

Eshte absurde te vriten njerezit dhe te behen viktima te nje psikopati me fantazi te semure over nje filmi si The Dark knight! Si frekuentuese e rregullt e kinemase, jam shocked.
Great movie btw. Shume skena jane xhiruar ne shtetin ku jetoj. Loja e aktoreve briliante. Ne cdo drejtim i realizuar si film.

----------


## Homer

2 thumbs up per PINK e cila nuk u friksohet terroristave dhe shkoj si burrnesh ne kinema lol

Un mezor po pres te merkuren te dali ktu te un. Spo te pys per ma shum PINK, se kam frik se do bash namin tu spoil filmin lol. Nuk shkoj ma as ne sitet, IMDB, Rotten Tomatoes, jam ç'aktivizu nga faqet e facebookut, per pak sa nuk ç'aktivizova dhe internetin krejt lol per te dite sa ma pak mbi filmin dhe mbylljen epic qe i ka ba Nolan trilogjis.



Ps: Si nuk vuni i bomb ne seancat e Twilight ky bastardi por priti me dal TDKR, ky vdekt urie ma mir. (Why so serious? Joking of course)

----------


## PINK

' pse si do ti qe te them- qe neser mbrema motrat pata kane ditelindjen? Jo jam besnike deri ne vdeke!' Kshu dhe puna e te spoilurit te fimit  :perqeshje: 

Lexo pa frike, se nuk flas/shkruaj gje. Deri sa ta shohesh ti. lol

----------


## mia@

lol, shikoni filma me Batman e superheronj ju? Asnjehere s'me kane terheq. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

Pashe nji film indian bollivudi .. damn gjithmon me qajt me bejn .. shum rrumantik kto indjant  :perqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> lol, shikoni filma me Batman e superheronj ju? Asnjehere s'me kane terheq.


same here. vetem romantic, comedy & drama te tjeret as qe interesojne. filmi i fundit qe kam pare the vow shume i bukur me pelqeu.

----------


## broken_smile

kam pare Water for elephants. i vetmi film deri tani ku me ka pelqyer robert pattinson. ama disa skena te filmi nuk i shikoja dot...  :i ngrysur: 

kam pare edhe Hanna, cka...nuk me pelqeu shume fundi... dhe War horse, edhe ky cka...te ky i fundit disa skena nuk ma bente zemra t'i shikoja...

----------


## Endless

vllezer me pahir! will ferell si gjithmone spektakolar : D

----------


## floreentin

Rec 3 ..........spanjoll. Horror movie, me zombie kshu gjerash. Jo keq.

----------


## PINK

Red Corner- me Richard Gere. Ngjarjet zhvilloheshin ne China. Me pelqeu. Jo keq.

----------


## Xhemis

kete sapo pashe sot me pelqeu shume shume 
http://www.studiovizion.com/2012/08/conquest-1453-2012/

----------


## PINK

Usually , I am quoting someone else's words. The least I can do is give you some John Smith originals. They won't be poetic, but will be the truth ! Yes prison desensitizes you , but it also forces you to see what's most important, family& loyalty. So don't run from who you became FELON. Embrace it, grow from it.. and you will never lose sight of what truly matters . That's my final piece of advice. You protect your family at all costs! Even if you forced to kill AGAIN! Cuz if I had to, I'd wipe out the whole planet to get mine back. So long friend- pashe Felon. Me pelqeu. Good movie. Ua rekomandoj!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mr-Bledi

> same here. vetem romantic, comedy & drama te tjeret as qe interesojne. filmi i fundit qe kam pare the vow shume i bukur me pelqeu.




same here!!! ose te trija ne nje!!  :ngerdheshje:  

Five year engagment, a thousand words,  Something Borrowed, mr popes pinguins, etj

----------


## EuroStar1

the day afte tomorrow

lol ai o film

----------


## floreentin

LOL...ne pergjithesi film i bukur. Me shume dramatik sesa komedi

----------


## the admiral

mbreme ne kinema shikova kete... kinemaja plot e perplot aq sa kishte vite qe nuk e shihja keshtu.
filmi shume i bukur. meriton vertete (edhe pse nuk eshte kategoria qe preferoj).
ate 8,9/10 qe ka ne IMDB e meriton edhe sipas meje.

----------


## Homer

Admiral, kot per kuriozitet me dit, ku bano??
Po me habit qe sallat jan ala plot kur filmi ka 7 jave qe ka dale. Dy shtetet e fundit ku ka dal tani von ne kinema jan Kina dhe Italia m'duket.

----------

